# Raised white dot on Rams forehead



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys! Just woke up today and noticed my bolivian ram had a raised white bump on his forehead. It sort of looks fuzzy. He didnt have it last night. All my parameters were normal. 0 ammo 0 nit 20 nitrate. As of now hes acting normal and still eating. But I dont know what this is. It looks nothing like ick. Its a protruding white bump. Any ideas?


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Update: The white protruding dot has went down. Not raised as much as earlier. Hmm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it is fuzzy research columnaris.Several threads on columnaris were started recently and they were not pretty!If it is columnaris get the best meds and quick!


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I checked out a few other threads on it and it doesnt really seem like columnaris. Today the spot looks much better and it looks more flat. Yesterday it was very clear that the spot was raised. Do you think it may be ick? No other fishes have it in my tank and my ram is acting completely normal.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ich will usaully have more than one spot.If you don't think it is columnaris then look into cyst or tumors(they're not as uncommon as many think).


----------

